# Duncan MacFarlan on zeal for religion at home and abroad



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 6, 2021)

There is a cause at work in this, which we are apt to overlook, we mean the correspondence between intensity of religion at home, and zeal for the extension of religion abroad. The nations of Europe were as remiss respecting the conversion of the heathen, as they were concerning the purifying power of the gospel at home, and the same cause accounted for both—the want of divine power.

The attention of the Christian world has been to some extent engaged with foreign missions, and these have in our own country grown up into national importance; and it is altogether a relevant proof of zeal for the one leading to care for the other, that during the last forty years, certain great questions of righteousness and morality have very strongly laid hold of the public mind. ...

For more, see Duncan MacFarlan on zeal for religion at home and abroad.


----------

